# Sonuscore's The Orchestra CPU spikes, crashes...



## Erick - BVA (May 9, 2019)

What a headache and a frustration.
I did not have this issue when I had The Orchestra on my AMD 8150FX...and now with a Ryzen 7 2700x I do? It's on the same SSD.

Funny thing is that I never see a CPU spike when monitoring my performance of the PC. Highest it goes is to 8-10%. 
It's only displaying it within Kontakt (5.8.1). But it causes the audio to dropout or freeze...sometimes causing Reaper to crash. But certainly makes it difficult to work with.

Multicore support is active in both Reaper and Kontakt. I've tried backing off a couple of cores in Reaper to see if that would help.
Nothing seems to be working.

This issue does not occur with any other libraries.
Freezing tracks works, but it makes it difficult to tweak things.

Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## gtrwll (May 9, 2019)

Did you do a fresh OS install when upgrading? Might be far-fetched, but could be a driver issue, but I don't know why it would affect The Orchestra only. Updating to the latest chipset etc. drivers for MB might do nothing, but if you've tried everything else I guess it's worth a shot.

FWIW I'm running The Orchestra on Ryzen 1700 with no problems.


----------



## Erick - BVA (May 9, 2019)

gtrwll said:


> Did you do a fresh OS install when upgrading? Might be far-fetched, but could be a driver issue, but I don't know why it would affect The Orchestra only. Updating to the latest chipset etc. drivers for MB might do nothing, but if you've tried everything else I guess it's worth a shot.
> 
> FWIW I'm running The Orchestra on Ryzen 1700 with no problems.


Yeah, I can have tons and tons of other libraries open, no issues. Even one instance of The Orchestra and it's trouble. Maybe a fresh install of The Orchestra? I'll try your suggestions though.


----------



## derstefmitf (May 10, 2019)

Are you running the latest version of Reaper?


----------



## Erick - BVA (May 11, 2019)

Latest update to Reaper must have solved the issue. Had 3 separate tracks with The Orchestra, with 6+ instances of the instrument in each track. No issues. Hope it stays that way  
Thanks guys!


----------

